# Ford Mechanic needed



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

the following is the instructions for removing the ignition cylinder for a bronco II... 

REMOVAL & INSTALLATION


1983-88 Models

1. Disconnect the negative battery cable.

2. Remove the trim shroud. Remove the electrical connector from the key warning switch.

3. Turn the lock cylinder to the RUN position.

4. Place a 1 / 8 in. (3mm) diameter pin or small drift punch in the hole located at 4 o'clock and 1 1 / 4 in. (31.75mm) from the outer edge of the lock cylinder housing. Depress the retaining pin, and pull out the lock cylinder.


My problem is I DON'T have a key to turn the thing to the RUN position... WTF am I supposed to do?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Are you stealing it? :mrgreen: Are you changing the door locks too? Otherwise, you can start it, but can't open the doors, right? Does yours have tilt? If so, here is a different method that does not appear to need the key 
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_re ... _bronco_II Of course, try at your own risk. I assume that you have already tried to see if the pin releases the cylinder to spin??


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I haven't done a thing with it yet.. I just purchased it tonight .. the ppl can't find any keys.. I'll have to purchase new door locks also..

thanks


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> I haven't done a thing with it yet.. I just purchased it tonight .. the ppl can't find any keys.. I'll have to purchase new door locks also..
> 
> thanks


I would bet a dollar that is cheaper to get a locksmith to make up a key than it is to replace 3 door locks and a cylinder, especially on an older vehicle with the simple keys. Good luck! If all else fails PM Chet, he is a ford pro.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> stimmie78 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't done a thing with it yet.. I just purchased it tonight .. the ppl can't find any keys.. I'll have to purchase new door locks also..
> ...


Thats what I was thinking. I know with my 15+ year old Toyotas I can take in my vin# and proof of ownership and they can punch out a Factory key.

If all else fails get a BFH and start pounding.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not to mention, that the door keys would not match the hatch key or the ignition if you buy aftermarket.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

We got it figured out.. The ppl I purchased it from are still looking for the key for the doors. but at least I can turn the key now. We only broke one part on the old one taking it off  not too shabby for beating things.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

> Ford Mechanic needed


Don't worry this applies to every Ford owner.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> > Ford Mechanic needed
> 
> 
> Don't worry this applies to every Ford owner.


I can see why the reputation is that only the mentally disabled like Chevy's; had you actually had the intelligence to read the post you would know that the one and only problem was that the seller could not find the key :roll: Your blind love for the smaller diameter of the GM exhaust is clear can you please not ever remind us of it again?


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm a GM guy through and through... but when you get a deal on a 4x4 for only 75 bones... you take it..

I just have more to learn on the Ford.. time for some edumacatin


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

True,I didn't read the post but thought I would comment on it anyway.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

stimmie78 said:


> I'm a GM guy through and through... but when you get a deal on a 4x4 for only 75 bones... you take it..
> 
> I just have more to learn on the Ford.. time for some edumacatin


Not to hijack this thread but you bought a vehicle for 75 bucks with no keys....... :shock: I hope it had a title..or you knew the owners


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

They gave me the key they thought was the one.. I have the title.. no worries there. 

On another note, I did get it running for a bit... but I think I may need the low pressure fuel pump replaced.. I can feel the vibration of the frame mounted one, but I need to get someone to turn the key so I can check on the in tank pump. Just have to wait for a brother to get off work or whatever.

And to whomever said take a dodge with you when you off road a ford... no way no how. Unless it's an old one from the early 70s.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> #1DEER 1-I said:
> 
> 
> > > Ford Mechanic needed
> ...


+infinity +1


----------

